# A Patriotic Clay Pot



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I made this a few years ago.....


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I LOVE seeing decorated pots  Used for plants or dry flowers..or silk...or with COOKIES!! (or in this case maybe a bunch of flags or something. They're always unique looking and INTERESTING!
thanks for sharing yours  

Did you spray the pot first or use anything special with it?


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Love the painted pot. Anything patriotic calls out to me. Great job on the painting.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Thank you both....

the only thing i used was regular acrylic craft paint then spray sealed it with a matte finish..the stars are wooden stars that i glued on with E600 glue...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh, i do like those.! i think i'll paint a couple for canada day. red and white and stick a few maple leafs around the top in place of the stars. i wonder would wall mart have that E6000 glue. i glued some beads on an old bottle where i had placed a tea cup but i see they came off.i've heard about that glue several times on here now so i guess it must be good stuff. ~Georgia.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've seen it in the sewing and craft section at our walmart. I think it's also over in the tools/paint section..with the other types of glues like wood glue and gorilla and elmer's.


----------

